# Angel fish



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi
I have 10 angels fish in 130 g tank. Now it looks like 2 of them pairing up (for sure). No here is the problem. the femele is cleaning the leaf and the male keeps beating her up, but she keeps cleaning it and you can already see the breeding tub out. she is a black vail and h is a silver vail. She is so beat up that I'm thingking to move her to different tank, but I don't know what will happend because you can see she is full of eggs,. what should I do? Can male kill the femele and what could be the reason. Please help I don't want to loose her. Thank you


violet


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok that's really something.... She is lying the eggs, and he is still chasing her and instead of fertilizing the eggs he eats them!!!!! What a Guy....


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would move him to another tank. He could kill her. Then introduce them only when she is 100% better and you have time to watch them. He may be a tad immature at the moment.
Later on you can use dither fish like danios to help keep the male busy by chasing them and possibly get him into the breeding mood.


----------

